# Jeff Healey recovering from lung cancer surgery



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Blues guitarist Jeff Healey recovering from lung cancer surgery


The Toronto-based blues-rock musician Jeff Healey is recovering from surgery to remove cancerous tissue from both lungs.
Healey's publicist said the celebrated blind guitarist underwent a major operation Thursday and is recuperating in a Toronto hospital with family at his side.
Richard Flohil said Healey was diagnosed with lung cancer in December but chose to keep the news private until now.
He said doctors report a successful operation, and noted they caught the disease early due to regular testing.
Flohil said Healey is in good spirits and eager to return to the stage soon.
Healey, an occasional smoker, lost his eye sight to retinoblastoma, a rare form of cancer that left him blind in both eyes by age one. In the past 18 months, he's also undergone two operations to remove two sarcomas in his left leg.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2...r-surgery.html


Here's wishin' him a speedy and comfortable recovery....


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow that is scary news. I hope he gets better.


----------

